# Winchester 1200/1300 Shotgun Barrels



## redlevel (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone know for sure whether barrels for Winchester 1200 and 1300 shotguns are interchangeable?

Thanks


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 8, 2008)

I have my dads older 1200 and picked up a 1300 barrel for it a few years ago, being told they interchange.  It fit, but not quite the close tolerance as the original 1200 barrel.  It was enough of a difference that I decided not to shoot it.  It would have probably been fine but I'm not comfortable with the slightest chance something would go wrong.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 9, 2008)

They are not supposed to be interchangeable.

I own a 1200, and I believe this was the information when the 1300 was introduced.


----------



## wildcatt (Nov 12, 2008)

*barrels*

I have gun parts cat and they dont list parts for 1300 but the heading says 1200/1300 there seem to be a difference in stocks but it maay be quality.call numerick and ask.or call win in conn.


----------

